# Barbara Fialho walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x7)



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

sehr schön. danke.


----------



## ali505 (26 Dez. 2014)

danke sehr


----------



## cloudbox (27 Dez. 2014)

Thar Barbara!


----------

